# Kitty Litter Cake



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Being that so many of our dogs like to eat out of the kitty litter pan I thought maybe we should join them maybe we just don't know what we are missing







Sorry if this has already been posted but I did search for it and didn't find it here...








Ingredients:
1 German chocolate cake mix 
1 white cake mix 
1 large pkg vanilla instant pudding mix 
1 pkg vanilla sandwich cookies 
Green food coloring 
12 small Tootsie Rolls 
1 NEW kitty litter pan 
1 NEW plastic kitty litter pan liner 
1 NEW Pooper Scooper

Directions:
Prepare cake mixes and bake according to directions (any size pans). Prepare pudding mix and chill until ready to assemble. Crumble white sandwich cookies in small batches in food processor, scraping often. Set aside all but about 1/4 cup. To the 1/4 cup cookie crumbs, add a few drops green food coloring and mix using a fork or shake in a jar. When cakes are cooled to room temperature, crumble into a large bowl. Toss with half the remaining white cookie crumbs and the chilled pudding. (Mix in just enough of the pudding to moisten it. You don't want it soggy. Combine gently).

Line new, clean kitty litter box. Put mixture into litter box. Put three unwrapped Tootsie rolls in a microwave safe dish and heat until soft and pliable. Shape ends so they are no longer blunt, curving slightly. Repeat with 3 more Tootsie rolls and bury in mixture. Sprinkle the other half of cookie crumbs over top. 

Scatter the green cookie crumbs lightly over the top. (This is supposed to look like the chlorophyll in kitty litter.) Heat 3 Tootsie Rolls in the microwave until almost melted. Scrape them on top of the cake; sprinkle with cookie crumbs. Spread remaining Tootsie Rolls over the top; take one and heat until pliable, hang it over the side of the kitty litter box, sprinkling it lightly with cookie crumbs. Place the box on a newspaper and sprinkle a few of the cookie crumbs around.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

ewwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it looks too real for me.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I actually went to a mystery costume dinner party one night and that was the dessert. It was actually good!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

grossssssssssss


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, it looks sooo real and nasty...but, it's REAL good!







...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We've had that at church potluck MANY times!!!
It is very important to melt the tootsie rolls a little...some just toss them in the pan...that is not quite as "real" looking.
The cake is actually very good!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

That looks so real









But i still don't think i could try it


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That looks tooooo disugsitng to sit on a table.







Grooooossssssssss! Is right Stacy.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I think my cat-lover friends wld get a kick out of it.....definitely, need to serve to ones w/ a sense of humor.
I laughed and laughed....very interesting and unique! I bet it's delicious...wld be a fun gag dessert.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> I think my cat-lover friends wld get a kick out of it.....definitely, need to serve to ones w/ a sense of humor.
> I laughed and laughed....very interesting and unique! I bet it's delicious...wld be a fun gag dessert.
> 
> 
> ...



Great idea. I'm going to make it for my cat lover friends birthday!!!! We're all nurses so I'm sure everyone will eat it!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

You must be kidding







better watch out ! some one could play a practical joke on you. better sniff it before you eat . Yucky


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=6427:attachment]







That's Gross!!! But it is hysterical










Andrea~


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I made this years ago! It was a riot! Great job! Actually, it is good.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL, I am going to make that when all my grandkids come out for a weekend.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

OMG





















That is crazy...I would have a hard time eating that as it is my job to scoop the real thing ....nasty!

Matilda's Mommy you should make it and just start eating it to really gross out you grandkids LOL!!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

OH BOY!!!! I am saving this for my aunt's birthday!!! She is the typical cat lady!!!! Oh I can't wait!!!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> I made this years ago! It was a riot! Great job! Actually, it is good.[/B]


*I haven't made it but I have had it before. But I have had and thought it was really good too!*


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow I have NEVER heard of this before- I had to read it over twice before I believed it!!!



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww is all I have to say. I like to think of myself as a kid at heart, but no can do with this one!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

it looks gross but i bet it tastes awesome.....you would want to keep it out of rech of kitty or he/she might add some of the real stuff to it


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

What a life like simulation! Don't think I could ever go there! It looks way toooo much 
like my actual kitty liter box! But thanks for sharing lol!!!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh no, it's back!







Gross!


----------

